# Selbstbau Schwerkraft Bogensieb Filter



## Gollum (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

unter der Rubrik Schwimmteiche habe ich inzwischen den Bau unseres Schwimmteichs vorgestellt. Im ersten Ansatz war vor der Schwerkraftpumpe nur ein Skimmer mit Filterbürsten vorgesehen, um den groben Schmutz wie Blätter usw. zu filtern. Die Reinigung dieser Bürsten war so nervend (für mich), dass ein Schmutzfilter her musste. Selbst ist der Mann also ran an Speck:

Nach vielen Recherchen enstand so im ersten Frühjahr nach Fertigstellung des Teiches die erste Version des Filters. Als Basis diente eine Regentonne. Im folgenden mal der schematische Aufbau:

 
Das eigentliche Problem ist die "automatische" Regulierung je nach Wasserstand, da das System als Schwerkraftsystem ausgelegt ist. Der Filter steht unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Die Kanten müssen allerdings über den maximal möglichen Wasserstand ragen, damit der Teich darüber kein Wasser verliert.
Vom Skimmer wird das Wasser nun über den Zulauf in die erste Kammer gedrückt. Diese ist immer gefüllt. Über die Wippe "fällt das Wasser nun auf das Bogensieb, sodass die Schmutzstoffe am  Sieb entlang rutschen und das gefilterte Wasser durch das Sieb zu dem Ablauf fliest. Hier geht's weiter zur Pumpe. Die Wippe wird über zwei Stangen und einen Schwimmkörper aus Styropor reguliert. Hier ist etwas Einstellung notwendig, bis es optimal funktioniert.

Hier nun die Bilder der ersten Version:

 

 

 

 

Und ein Video vom Betrieb:







So, das war's erstmal. Die zweite Version folgt......

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## Gollum (12. Juli 2014)

Moin moin zusammen,

dier erste Version des Filters mit der Regentonne hat schon ganz gute Dienste getan, allerdings war mir das zu "flatterhaft" und außerdem habe ich den Bereich Zulauf nicht 100%ig vom Filterbereich abdichten können, sodass bei Ausbau und Reinigung des Siebes immer etwas Wasser seitlich durchlief und auch der Schaumstoff seitlich am Sieb hat mir auch nicht so gut gefallen.
Es wurde also Zeit für Filter V2.0.

Als Basis dienen hier HD-PE Platten in 10mm Stärke. Die Platten habe ich Online auf Maß bestellt, sodass ich mir wenigstens keine Gedanken mehr um rechtwinklige saubere Schnitte machen musste.
Die Platten werden mit einem geeigneten - temperaturregelbaren - Heißluftfön und entsprechendem Aufsatz verschweißt. ALs Schweißmaterial dienen hier PE-"Schweißdrähte". Zum Üben hatte ich mir glücklicherweise ein zwei Stücke zusätzlich bestellt. Das war auch besser so 

Die Nähte wurden auch an dem fertigen Filter zunehmend besser und ein Profi hätte sicherlich die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, ABER alles war beim ersten Mal dicht und hält seitdem.

Hier nun einige Bilder von der Fertigstellung:

Die Bodenplatte und 3 Seiten sind verschweißt:

 

Aus der Abtrennung zwischen Zulauf und Filterbereich wurde ein Stück für die Wippe ausgesägt. und dann verschweißt:
 

Die Führungen für das Sieb und die Rohre für den Schwimmer sind eingebaut.
   
Die vordere Seite und eine kleine abgesenkte Leiste als Schmutzreservoir sind verschweißt. Der helle Bereich unten ist eine Reflexion von der Kellerdecke:
  

Das Sieb stammt aus dem Imkereibedarf und hat eine Maschenweite von 250um. Es wrde mit einer Schere auf Maß geschnitten und mit auf den Bogenverlauf zurechtgebogenen Aluprofilen passend für den Einbau vorbereitet.
 

Soo, das war's erstmal wieder....... Fortsetzung folgt. 

Achso, auf Wunsch kann ich auch gern hochauflösendere Bilder hochladen. Für eine Anschauung müsste es aber reichen.

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## Michael H (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Sieht ja alles Super aus , und funktioniert bestimmt auch Zufriedenstellend .
Nun stell ich mir nur die Frage der Kosten deines Selbst Bau Filter's .

Wenn du dir die gleich aus Mass Schneiden und zuschicken Lässt , dürfte das ja auch ein paar Euro kosten .
Wäre da nicht gleich ein Kauf Filter einfacher gewesen ...?









P.S. .... sorry hab gerade noch mal geschaut was ein US III kosten und ich denke da biste locker Günstiger ......


----------



## Gollum (12. Juli 2014)

Moin Michael,

der Selbstbaufilter hat mich - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - 250 bis 300 Euro gekostet. Es hat sich also aus meiner Sicht schon gelohnt. Die Ultrasieve liegt da locker drüber. Es gab/gibt noch einen alternativen Anbieter. Der Name ist mir entfallen, aber der lag auch irgendwo zwischen meinen Materialkosten und der Ultrasieve. 

Für mich war das mal wieder ein schönes Bastelprojekt und der Vorteil war, dass ich das Teil optimal an meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Platz in der Pumpenkammer - die ich beim nächsten Mal einen halben Meter länger machen würde - anpassen konnte. 

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## Michael H (12. Juli 2014)

Gollum schrieb:


> Für mich war das mal wieder ein schönes Bastelprojekt und der Vorteil war, dass ich das Teil optimal an meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Platz in der Pumpenkammer



Das wäre für mich auch das erste Kriterium , weil man genau so Bauen kann das es passt.

Und kaufe kann ja jeder , will man was Richtig gemacht haben , macht man es Selbst .....


----------

